# Storytime of Epicness



## Zyn (Dec 23, 2008)

(ganked from here)

Suggest a course of action, and I will draw it.







YOU WAKE UP IN THE MIDDLE OF A FOREST CLEARING IN THE DEAD OF NIGHT. YOU ARE COLD, HUNGRY, SORE, AND BAREFOOT.

WHAT DO YOU DO?

>


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 23, 2008)

> FIND A PAIR OF SHOES


----------



## Eevee (Dec 23, 2008)

> CHECK FOR SIGNS OF RAPE


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

>TURN OFF THE CAPS lock


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 23, 2008)

*does a barrel roll*


----------



## Zeph (Dec 23, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> *does a barrel roll*


[I saw that you'd posted here last and immediately guessed it would have something to do with barrel rolling.

It appears I was correct.

_It is NOT funny._

Aaanyway.]



>CLIMB A TREE


----------



## Dragon (Dec 23, 2008)

(I thought I turned the caps lock off?)

>find stuff to eat


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 23, 2008)

>FIND ME. I AM IN THE FOREST, TOO.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 23, 2008)

> GATHER STICKS AND BUILD A FIRE


----------



## Clover (Dec 23, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> > FIND A PAIR OF SHOES


>POST WHAT SHE SAID ALREADY


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 23, 2008)

>EAT YOUR OWN FROSTBITTEN TOES


----------



## Leviathan (Dec 23, 2008)

> FIND LITTLE FOREST ANIMALS TO SATE YOUR HUNGER


----------



## Zuu (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys have ruined Zyn's topic.

Good going. :|


----------



## Zyn (Dec 23, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> > FIND A PAIR OF SHOES





Eevee said:


> > CHECK FOR SIGNS OF RAPE









LOOKING CAREFULLY AROUND THE CLEARING, YOU NOTICE THE CHARRED REMAINS OF A SMALL FIRE. THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF A STRUGGLE, AND YOU SEE NEITHER LACE NOR SOLE OF ANY SORT OF FOOTWEAR. YOU ARE UNBRUISED, AND THE SORENESS YOU FEEL ORIGINATES FROM YOUR ARMS AND TORSO, PROBABLY FROM TREE CLIMBING. THERE ARE NO BODILY FLUIDS ON THE FOREST FLOOR.

YOU HAVE NOT BEEN SEXUALLY ABUSED, AND ARE AT A LOSS FOR ANYTHING TO COVER YOUR FEET.

>


----------



## Flareth (Dec 23, 2008)

>Try and make shoes out of leaves.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 23, 2008)

>TRY TO FIND ME. I GOT LOST IN THE FOREST, TOO. I AM A CURLY-HEADED GIRL.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 23, 2008)

>REMAKE THE FIRE, THROW DEAD LEAVES AND PINE NEEDLES ON THE FIRE. RIP OFF BOTTOM HEM OF SHIRT AND TIE IT INTO A TRAP FOR CATCHING RABBITS. TRY TO FIND MEWTWO, SHE IS ADORABLE.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 23, 2008)

> CAST MAGIC MISSILE


----------



## nastypass (Dec 23, 2008)

>GET TO THE SAFE HOUSE


----------



## Lupine Volt (Dec 24, 2008)

>LOOK FOR ANY SORT OF EDIBLE PLANTLIFE


----------



## Espeon (Dec 24, 2008)

>APPROACH THE CAMPFIRE AND SEARCH THE BUSH IF UNATTACKED!


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

NWT said:


> > CAST MAGIC MISSILE


THERE IS NOTHING TO ATTACK.

> CAST MAGIC MISSILE ON DARKNESS

I DON'T UNDERSTAND.

>


----------



## H-land (Dec 24, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> THERE IS NOTHING TO ATTACK.
> 
> > CAST MAGIC MISSILE ON DARKNESS
> 
> ...


Dezzuu, you fool. You'd cast it at the /campfire/!

Ahem.

>SCOUR THE AREA, ATTEMPTING TO FIND ANY USEFUL ITEMS OF ANY SORT


----------



## Espeon (Dec 24, 2008)

Forget my other option! Do this:
>FIND MEWTWO, SHE IS A CURLY "HEADED" GIRL LOST IN THE FOREST"," TOO (apparently).
SKIN HER ALIVE AND THEN EAT HER FOR SUPPER!


----------



## Clover (Dec 24, 2008)

>CLIMB TREE


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 24, 2008)

>SEARCH FOR ANYTHING THAT RESEMBLES SOMETHING USEFUL


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 25, 2008)

>DON'T EAT ME.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 25, 2008)

>CLIMB TREE


----------



## nyuu (Dec 25, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> THERE IS NOTHING TO ATTACK.
> 
> > CAST MAGIC MISSILE ON DARKNESS
> 
> ...


THIS IS INDEED WHAT I WAS REFERENCING. THERE WASN'T ANYTHING TO HIT IN THE PICTURE.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

>turn off caps lock


----------



## Espeon (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm...

>FIND MEWTWO. SHE IS A CURLEY HEADED GIRL LOST IN THE FOREST TOO!
CAST MAGIC MISSILE ON HER TO KILL HER. SKIN HER AND THEN EAT HER FOR SUPPER!


----------



## surskitty (Dec 26, 2008)

> MOLEST CAMPFIRE


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 26, 2008)

>DON'T KILL ME. OR EAT ME. I CAN HELP YOUUUU!


----------



## Dragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Roar.

>KILL MYSELF WITH CONVIENENTLY PLACED SHARP STICK


----------



## Zuu (Dec 26, 2008)

> CONSTRUCT BARRICADES AGAINST IMMINENT ZOMBIE THREAT


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 27, 2008)

>DON'T KILL DRAGON. KILLING IS WRONG.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Dec 27, 2008)

> BECOME HOMOEROTICALLY INTERESTED IN YOUR FAN


----------



## Zyn (Dec 28, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> >SCOUR THE AREA, ATTEMPTING TO FIND ANY USEFUL ITEMS OF ANY SORT





MidnightSaboteur said:


> >CLIMB TREE


YOU GATHER VARIOUS LOOSE AND SEEMINGLY USEFUL OBJECTS AROUND YOU, INCLUDING A FLAT PIECE OF BARK, SOME STONES THAT COULD BE USED TO CREATE SPARKS, A LARGE ROCK, A LONG, STURDY BRANCH FROM A GNARLED BUSH, AND A LENGTH OF VINE.







ABANDONING YOUR GATHERED MATERIALS FOR A TIME, YOU CLIMB A TREE WITH LOW-HANGING BRANCHES TO THE TOP.







YOU ARE NOW OVERLOOKING THE FOREST AT THE CANOPY OF A TREE.

>


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 28, 2008)

CLIMB DOWN THE TREE, GATHER MY SUPPLIES, HEAD TOWARDS THE MOUNTAINS


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 28, 2008)

>USE STONES AND ROCK TO FASHION THE BRANCH INTO A SPEAR AND THE VINE INTO A STRAP FOR SAID SPEAR


----------



## surskitty (Dec 28, 2008)

> SWING FROM TREE LIKE TARZAN _


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Dec 28, 2008)

Capitain Jay said:


> >USE STONES AND ROCK TO FASHION THE BRANCH INTO A SPEAR AND THE VINE INTO A STRAP FOR SAID SPEAR





Espeon said:


> Hmm...
> 
> >FIND MEWTWO. SHE IS A CURLEY HEADED GIRL LOST IN THE FOREST TOO!
> CAST MAGIC MISSILE ON HER TO KILL HER. SKIN HER AND THEN EAT HER FOR SUPPER!


>PERFORM THESE TWO ACTIONS IN THIS ORDER

>THEN HEAD FOR THE HILLS


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2008)

>LOOK FOR ME. DON'T EAT ME OR KILL ME. JUST FIND MEEEE!


----------



## Elfin (Dec 29, 2008)

>NO SERIOUSLY. FIND MEWTWO. SHE'S ADORABLE, AND PROBABLY EDIBLE.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2008)

*slaps Evoli for calling me edible*
>JUST FIND ME. I AM STARVED AND IN RAGS. AND I HAVE SCARS FROM BEING SCRATCHED.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 29, 2008)

>SCRATCHED BY ME, OF WHOM IS TRYING TO EAT HER. I AM A RABID EEVEE. ALSO STARVED.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 29, 2008)

>FIND MEWTWO - IT WILL BE AMUSING TO SEE HER CURLY HEAD


----------



## Zuu (Dec 30, 2008)

> NO SERIOUSLY, PREPARE FOR THE ALMOST CERTAIN ZOMBIE ONSLAUGHT, GUY


----------



## PichuK (Dec 30, 2008)

>CHECK OWN GENDER


----------



## turbler (Dec 30, 2008)

>WHILE ON TREE LOOK FOR ANY SIGN OF CIVILIZATION If NONE IS FOUND,LOOK FOR SIGNS OF A HUMAN BEING. IF NONE IS FOUND, LOOK FOR ANY EDIBLE PLANTLIFE.
>IF CIVILIZATION IS FOUND, HEAD TOWARDS IT, BRINGING YOUR SUPPLIES WITH YOU
>IF A HUMAN BEING IS FOUND, HEAD TOWARDS IT, BRINGING YOUR SUPPLIES WITH YOU
>IF EDIBLE PLANTLIFE IS FOUND, HEAD TOWARDS IT, BRINGING YOUR SUPPLIES WITH YOU
IF YOU REACH THE PLANT LIFE, CHECK YOUR KNOWLEDGE ON POISONOUS PLANTS.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 31, 2008)

>RUN FROM THE RABID EEVEE TRYING TO EAT ME.
>TURN OFF caps lock.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 31, 2008)

>tape the caps LOCK KEY DOWN WITH SO MANY LAYERS OF TAPE YOU CAN'T TOUCH IT


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 31, 2008)

>REMOVE TAPE FROM caps lock.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 31, 2008)

>tapes mewtwo and the caps LOCK KEY DOWN WITH SO MUCH TAPE YOU CAN'T BELIEVE THIS MUCH ACTUALLY EXISTS


----------



## nastypass (Dec 31, 2008)

>HEAD IN THE DIRECTION OF THE SMALL DARK BLOBS IN THE MOUNTAINS AND IGNORE ALL POSTS WITH THE WORD 'MEWTWO' IN THEM  :|


----------



## Zuu (Dec 31, 2008)

> BUT SERIOUSLY, YOU NEED A SHOTGUN OR SOMETHING. ZOMBIES.


----------



## Mewtwo (Dec 31, 2008)

>ACTUALLY PAY ATTENTION TO THIS THREAD.
>TURN off caps lock.


----------

